# Samsung French Door - Door flap broken - Help



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

I have a Samsung french door fridge (RF26VABBDP) with a broken door flap. 

The 'flap' on the left door has come off it's plastic brackets at the top and bottom. It is still attached to the middle. It looks like I just need to slide the brackets back on, but I don't want to start prying on any plastic before I know what I am doing.

Does anyone know where I can find a schematic or service manual for this model? Has anyone done this sort of fix?

Would pics help?


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

Here's the bracket that needs to be 'slid' back on:









Here's the bracket I need to figure out how to get off, so I can slide the bottom bracket back on:


----------



## Chemist1961 (Dec 13, 2008)

Good photos Leah but can you back up a bit for a wider angle. 

This is the unit you removed the doors from when moving?Maybe try a left and right view or something


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

Here's another try:



















This shows the narrow flap that runs from the top to bottom of the left door. It pivots to allow the door to seal. I have not removed it. That is what I am trying to figure out. How do I get it off (without breaking anything important) so I can remount it with the brackets seated properly.


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

So, DH (who broke the D*MN thing) told me he's going to call a repair man tomorrow. So, forgetaboutit.


----------

